# oval office 9/27



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

a few guys are getting together at the oval office tonight if any body wants to come on down you are welcome , have a burger and a few beers


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dammit. Out of town. Post up next time y'all meet up.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

we always meet the last thursday of the month


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

One of my favorite burger joints.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> One of my favorite burger joints.


The Burger Tour guys approve of this message!

http://www.nwflburgertour.com/


.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

reelhappy said:


> we always meet the last thursday of the month


I would like to make it sometime also.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

kendive said:


> I would like to make it sometime also.


You would be more than welcome. It is always the last Thursday of the month.


----------

